
A Networking Protocol Built for the Lowest Latency Interactive Game Streaming - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/a-networking-protocol-built-for-the-lowest-latency-interactive-game-streaming-1fd5a03a6007
======
boxerbk
We are working on a low latency, high frame rate, interactive video streaming
platform. We built our own networking protocol for this and thought we'd share
some of the decisions we made and where it's going. What ideas do you have for
us?

